# Yee Haw, Peyton is going to get another Super Bowl ring



## 99Limited (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, at least I hope so. If Denver wins, Peyton will be the only starting QB to win Super Bowls for multiple teams.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 20, 2014)

I dunno, seattle can be pretty solid when they get their crap together. Gonna be a good game either way tho


----------



## steelcity (Jan 20, 2014)

The only reason Peyton got his first one was because Rex Grossman was so terrible. 

This game should be a great one though and I hope Peyton gets this one to cap off his career.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 20, 2014)

im rooting for peyton. historically hes had a bad post season record, but it looks like everything is clicking on that offense this time around. its gonna be a great game, its pretty rare both number 1 seeded teams get to play in the superbowl. Last time that happened peyton lost though.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 20, 2014)

I love peyton and all, but I'm rooting for seattle. I've been a fan of theirs for quite a few years now.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been a Broncos fan since I was a kid, so needless to say, I'm hoping he pulls this one out!


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 20, 2014)

I hope he chokes bigtime.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Lexington Jim (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm rooting for Payton.


----------



## jared08 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm an eagles fan, but can't exprrss with words how happy I am new england lost! Go either team!


----------



## jared08 (Jan 20, 2014)

Lucretia said:


>



Hell yea! Lol


----------



## longhorn (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 21, 2014)

Love Peyton. Wish my team woulda gotten rid of nomo-Romo and signed him. Hopefully he feeds a little humble pie to the seachickens :rofl2:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 1, 2014)

I like to see teams win that have never won a SB.Seattle has been there but never won it.Few years ago Arizona was close only to be beaten by the Steelers in the final drive.Great competitive SB.

Hard to bet against Peyton with all his weapons & a Denver defence that is pretty good.:O

Still I'm rooting for the Seahawks I want to see Seattle win it.Hope it's not a blowout,good close game.One thing it will be:cold:


----------



## Paradox (Feb 2, 2014)

No question who I'm rooting for. 

Yesterday I made "Peyton Stew" for game day and even used my new HHH "Midway". The Hawks won't be the only ones getting a bite of the Broncos today. 






Yummy "Peyton Stew".






I knew this was coming way back in back in July even. I stopped in at the sports book while I was in Reno. Yeah Baby! 

GO HAWKS!!


----------



## labor of love (Feb 2, 2014)

my prediction is denver 27/ seahawks 21


----------



## panda (Feb 2, 2014)

28-24 seattle. i want to see sherman give choke signal to manning!


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 2, 2014)

Im going for Denver for no other reason being that there RB went to MHS which is where my dad went


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like it will not be cold at all,that favors Peyton.That stew looks good Paradox,GO SEAHAWKS


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm making Seahawk Fish Taco's for the game


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 2, 2014)

22-0 for Seattle after the half. Not lookin so good for Peyton....


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 2, 2014)

and it's starting to rain...


----------



## tagheuer (Feb 2, 2014)

Well... maybe next year.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 2, 2014)

labor of love said:


> my prediction is denver 27/ seahawks 21



my prediction is a little off...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 2, 2014)

labor of love said:


> my prediction is a little off...



You're not the only one!


----------



## labor of love (Feb 2, 2014)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> You're not the only one!



yeah...vegas is looking pretty foolish right row too. the spread was 2 points or so. this is the worst blown spread ive ever seen.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 2, 2014)

labor of love said:


> yeah...vegas is looking pretty foolish right row too. the spread was 2 points or so. this is the worst blown spread ive ever seen.



Yeah, I think the line was 2.5 in Denver's favor on Friday. Crazy.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 2, 2014)

Please, don't anybody ever tell me again that soccer is boring compared to football...

Stefan


----------



## Zerob (Feb 2, 2014)

Seahawks!!!!!


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 2, 2014)

Well I have to admit, I'm pretty disappointed. I've followed Peyton since he played at Tennessee and got a lot of enjoyment following his successes. Tonight Denver just seemed to left their game face back at home. So Congratulations to Seattle.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 2, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Please, don't anybody ever tell me again that soccer is boring compared to football...
> 
> Stefan



I don't know...it was kind of entertaining here.


----------



## Paradox (Feb 2, 2014)

I drove through town after the game and I must tell you. The WHOLE city is one huge party. Very cool, it's been a long time coming for us.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 2, 2014)

Paradox said:


> I drove through town after the game and I must tell you. The WHOLE city is one huge party. Very cool, it's been a long time coming for us.



Must have been that pot of stew:hungry:I never expected the Hawks to blow them out so bad.Looked like Denver defense got shell shock & couldn't tackle worth beans.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 2, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Please, don't anybody ever tell me again that soccer is boring compared to football...
> 
> Stefan


this doesnt even make sense.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 3, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Please, don't anybody ever tell me again that soccer is boring compared to football...



NCAAF > NFL > NCAAB > Golf > MMA > NBA > NHL > MLB > Tennis > NASCAR > Soccer


----------



## gavination (Feb 3, 2014)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> NCAAF > NFL > NCAAB > Golf > MMA > NBA > NHL > MLB > Tennis > NASCAR > Soccer



...

-1

:lol: You also forgot rugby!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 3, 2014)

gavination said:


> :lol: You also forgot rugby!



I'm not sure I've ever seen a rugby match on television, but it sounds much more entertaining than soccer. I think I would rather watch bowling than soccer (in fact, I have).

[video=youtube;gKQOXYB2cd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKQOXYB2cd8[/video]


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 3, 2014)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> NCAAF > NFL > NCAAB > Golf > MMA > NBA > NHL > MLB > Tennis > NASCAR > Soccer



no, no, no:

NCAAF>MLB>Golf>who gives a shite.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 3, 2014)

I think Stepan was refering to the lopsided score.Most superbowls lately have been competitive.It has been quite a while since a blowout like today don't think anyone saw that coming.

Not a Fan of MMA,like regular Boxing & Muay Thai Kickboxing


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 3, 2014)

Still found it entertaining. We're right up the hill from a casino, and every time Seattle scored they'd shoot off fireworks.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 3, 2014)

Naa, I watched the live stream and was zapping around to other websites. 90% of the time I came back to the game I saw a natural gas ad, a phone ad, or people standing around on the field. Just not my thing in general. AF has gained some popularity in Europe also, and you can see the Superbowl live and get good infos about the leagues, I even went to a game there. But I decided the most interesting part were the cheer leaders - sorry...

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 3, 2014)

Joe Willie has looked better...

[video=youtube;_BCWvH2ISyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BCWvH2ISyI[/video]


----------



## Erilyn75 (Feb 3, 2014)

That was the worst game of the entire season. The Broncos seemed to have checked out on the most important game of their life. Smh


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 4, 2014)

Theodor Geisel said it best:

Their mouths will hang open a minute or two, then the Whos down in Who-ville will all cry "Boo-Hoo!"


----------



## labor of love (Feb 4, 2014)

The media response has been pretty negative for peyton so far and i disagree with that assumption. Sure he threw a couple of picks but isnt that expected against seattle? He also set the SB completion record which is no small feat, going like 33-45. Seattle was just that good, or "jacked up" on something.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

